#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  "Здесь и сейчас"

## unsui

Вопрос к знатокам китайского: " Как в сутрах на китайском записано одно из основных понятий дзэн, " здесь и сейчас"?
 Просто интересно как это по-китайски звучит. Еще более интересно, как по-японски. Но соответствующего подраздела на лингвистическом форуме нет. Поэтому задаю вопрос в китайской ветке..

----------


## Yeshe

попробуйте для начала автопереводчики, например

http://translate.google.com/#

----------


## unsui

> попробуйте для начала автопереводчики, например
> 
> http://translate.google.com/#


 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Как в современном японском написаль " здесь и сейчас" , для меня проблеммы не составляет : 今ここに。

　Мне интересно какими иерогами эта фраза или термин передаются в классических текстах  :Smilie:

----------

